#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-27
 * mama21mama silvando
 * mama21mama ♫ ♫    ♫♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫♫♫ ♫♫
 * mama21mama silvando
 * mama21mama ♫ ♫    ♫♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫♫♫ ♫♫
<mama21mama> "B"uenas tardes.... Todo "B"ien?.-
 * mama21mama silvando
<mama21mama> 32 partidos! 2 torneos.... separan a River de la A
<mama21mama> claro si hace buena letra.
 * mama21mama silvando
 * mama21mama ♫ ♫    ♫♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫♫♫ ♫♫
<mama21mama> D-coy, gallina uto
 * mama21mama ♫ ♫    ♫♫♫ ♫♫ ♫♫♫♫ ♫♫
<mama21mama> D-coy, podes ser xeneice man
<mama21mama> como yo.
<mama21mama> es lo mas grande que hay.
<beuno> mama21mama, te diria que no es apropiado
<beuno> pero es lo deberias saber  ;)
<mama21mama> si beuno disculpa. no pude contenerme.
<mama21mama> por lo que veo eres de river.
<beuno> mama21mama, no, no lo soy
<mama21mama> que no es apropiado beuno ?
<beuno> mama21mama, es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<beuno> no un canal de burlas de futbol
<mama21mama> solo aprovecho el log que lo indexa varios buscadores.
<mama21mama> xD
<mama21mama> ok.
<mama21mama> nada de offtopic.
<mama21mama> el D-coy no puede dialogar por estos lugares.
<mama21mama> beuno,
<mama21mama> fijate....
<mama21mama> 16:11:31 <D-coy> <mama21mama> fijate....
<mama21mama> 16:11:32 <D-coy> <D-coy> o/
<mama21mama> 16:11:32 <D-coy> * #ubuntu-ar :Cannot send to channel
<mama21mama> no se...
<beuno> mama21mama, debe estar baneado por cosas similares a las tuyas
<mama21mama> beuno, mira.... creo que indirectamente intentas decirme algo.
<mama21mama> pero calmate... relajate.
<mama21mama> solo trato de ponerle onda al channel.
<mama21mama> y mande el mensaje del colega D-coy
<mama21mama> que me habla en privado.
<mama21mama> aqui es comunitario el soporte. no es $oporte pago
<mama21mama> si no le ponemos onda.... nadieentrara.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-28
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633947/
<granjero> fijate alli
<granjero> ese es mi fdisk -l
<granjero> con mi pendrive conectado
<granjero> lo anterior era para otro canal
<granjero> =)
<granjero> hola, Hay forma de ver la salida de una terminal que esta corriendo un proceso a través de ssh?
<mama21mama> hello
<mama21mama> speak spanish aki?
<mama21mama> D-coy, hola
<mama21mama> D-coy, dile a tu hermana que me prepare algo rico.
<mama21mama> luego voy.
<mama21mama> hay que promocionar este channel
<mama21mama> tengo como hacerlo.
<mama21mama> hay que hacer campaña para promocionar este canal.
<mama21mama> acortadores de url con link derechito al channel.
<mama21mama> es lo que se usa ahora.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-06-30
<Kant> ping unimix
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-01
 * mama21mama 0/
<josedb> hola a todos
<josedb> podria hacer una consulta general?
<anarcoholico1> podrias
<anarcoholico1> la gente generalmente consulta, y luego espera
<anarcoholico1> a veces consigue resultados
<josedb> ajja gracias, aver, estoy tratando de configurar sendmail para enviar correos con una cuenta pop3 que tengo de speedy
<josedb> no encuentro una guia para esto, ahce 4 horas que estoy buscando, pero todas las que encontre son para crear un servidor de correo
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-02
<Darkgod66> hola gente, alguien que me de su opinion, cual es la mejor distro para una netbook?
 * mama21mama 0/
<Guest46083> hola gente de ubuntu tengo un problema luego de instalar la version 11.04 para arquitectura de 64 bits
<Guest46083> luego de instalar la version al arrancar con el grub en modo normal me muestra solamente el puntero y se queda hay
<Guest46083> puede ser un problema de incompatibilidad entre el gestor nuevo grafico unity
<Guest46083> .. y el chipset?
<Guest46083> el chipset es un intel h67
<Guest46083> se puede desabilitar dicho gestor antes de arrancar
<Guest46083> alguien me puede ayudar estou un poco complicado
<Guest46083> Hola gente de ubuntu
<Guest46083> alguien conoce algun problema de compatibilidad entre ubuntu 11.04
<Guest46083> y chipset Intel H67
<Guest46083> ?
<Guest46083> porque luego de arrancar grub se muestra solamente el puntero
<Guest46083> y queda en ese estado
<Lacho> buenas tardes
<mama21mama> buenas tardes
<Lacho> jeje mama21mama
<mama21mama> :|
<Lacho> te veo en todos lados
<mama21mama> por que el "jeje" que le es garcioso?
<mama21mama> si?
<mama21mama> donde estas?
<mama21mama> que nick usas?
<mama21mama> Lacho, a ok xD
<mama21mama> Lacho, usas este nick por aqui?
<Lacho> mama21mama, suele suceder..
<mama21mama> asi te pongo de apodo este en el xmpp
<Lacho> mama21mama, si, siempre uso este
<mama21mama> ok
<mama21mama> listo te puse tu nuevo apodo.
<mama21mama> en el xmpp
<Lacho> mama21mama, no pude usar tu proxy, paso algo?
<mama21mama> Lacho, se cambio el puerto
<Lacho> mama21mama, a cual?
<mama21mama> priv
<GastonBorys> buenas
<GastonBorys> ando buscando info sobre fakeroot, estuve viendo que lo usan en debian / ubuntu para generar paquetes
<GastonBorys> alguno tiene idea como usar fakeroot para configurar, compilar e instalar un paquete desde un source sin alterar el entorno real usando fakeroot?
<GastonBorys> * valga la redundancia
#ubuntu-ar 2011-07-03
<mama21mama> GastonBorys, muchos lo usan para recuprar el grub
<mama21mama> creo....
<mama21mama> o para recuperar el ubuntu.-
<mama21mama> busca por ese lado.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-25
<invitado_web> hola, buen dia
<invitado_web> Habra alguien con buena onda  y tiempo para hacer una consulta basica?
<gepatino> hola invitado_web, tira la consulta y el que puede te contesta, sin pedir permiso ;)
<invitado_web> Gracias
<invitado_web> instale recientemente la version 12.04 y al momento de iniciar por primera vez luego de la instalacion
<invitado_web> la pantalla aparece negra
<invitado_web> acabo de notar que no tengo brillo, ya que algunos eventos se escuchan normalmente
<invitado_web> gracias igual, hasta luego
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-27
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> Hay alguien con tiempo de orientarme con un problema sobre la version 12.04?
<y3t4> me ayudan con esto Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<debsan> y3t4, no existe ese ppa
<y3t4> como lo elimino de mi lista?
<debsan> y3t4, existe esto
<debsan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu/
<debsan> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<debsan> y lo borras
<y3t4> muy util pero no aparece en la lista
<debsan> y3t4, cuando te aparece eso mensaje de error
<y3t4> ya lo corregi aprecia cuando en la terminal dada sudo apt-get update
<debsan> y3t4, como lo solucionaste?
<y3t4> lo corregi asi: gksudo software-properties
<y3t4> seleccione la pestana otro software y deseleccione las dos casillas
<y3t4> Lo siento era gksu software-properties
<debsan> ...
<y3t4> hahaha algo simple pero causaba muchos problemas
<y3t4> Pero igual Gracias Por Tu Ayuda Lo Aprecio Mucho
<debsan> de nada ?
<debsan> jaja
<debsan> adios
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-28
<invitado_web> hola. soy nuevo por aquí y necesito ayuda para probar ubuntu en mi portatil, alguien podría ayudarme?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-06-29
<djego> Buen diaa
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-25
<invitado_web> Hola, hay alguien que hable español??
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-26
<daniel___> hola
<daniel___> tengo un problema, en configuracion de sonido me aparece un cartel de prohibido y no se escucha el audio
<daniel___> aparece en salida digital y altavoces
<daniel___> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-27
<marcelofs> Hola:
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-28
<invitado_web> hola hay alguien disponible???
<invitado_web> ??
<invitado_web> ?
<invitado_web> nesecito saber sobre ubuntu!!!
<invitado_web> hola!!!
<invitado_web> hay alguien hay disponible???
<invitado_web> ??
<invitado_web> ?
<invitado_web> hello!!!
<invitado_web> !
<invitado_web> se encuentra alguien???
<invitado_web> ?
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> ~~
<AgxMOhamed> holas
<AgxMOhamed> hay alguien?
<AgxMOhamed> ???
#ubuntu-ar 2013-06-29
<wegwe> hola
<wegwe> alguien
<invitado_webdani> hola he probado linux, ubuntu,kubuntu,y dos mas y me quedo con ubuntu 12.04 me parece el mas practico y borre de mi existencia win ahora estoy por armar y poner en marcha el modem de speedi alguien me orienta o donde busco referencias para no hacer lio estoy con wi/fi pero la maquina es esta cuando salga tengo que estar seguro gracias espero me entiendan daniel el flaco desde La Matanza
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-23
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> puedo realizar una consulta, hay alguien por ahi?
<ratman> hola
<ratman> a ver si la se
<invitado_web> soy novato en ubuntu y mis conocimientos son muy limitados
<invitado_web> el tema es que instalé la versión 14.04 despues de actualizarla desde la 12 y una vez instalada dejó de funcionar el touchpad
<invitado_web> estuve buscando soluciones en la web pero nada
<invitado_web> tenés alguna idea para solucionar esto? solo me funciona con el mouse.
<invitado_web> tengo una hp 1000
<ratman> no tengo un equipo de esos
<ratman> pero dejame ver si veo algo
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> gracias
<invitado_web> quise poner ubuntu 14.10
<ratman> yo suelo instalar, mas que actualizar
<ratman> de paso quito programas de pruebas
<ratman> ehehe
<ratman> podiras probar si desde un live te funciona
<ratman> ahi verias si es por la actualizacio
<ratman> o la falta de un driver
<invitado_web> ???
<invitado_web> un live?
<invitado_web> acordate de lo "limitado" de mis conocimientos...
<invitado_web> je
<ratman> iniciar desde un cd de ubuntu
<ratman> o un usb de lso ue arrancan
<invitado_web> ya venía instalada de fábrica la versión 12 y no me dieron el cd donde la compré
<ratman> ok
<invitado_web> podria intentar conseguir uno
<ratman> la imagem de cd se puede descargar de la web de ubuntu
<invitado_web> ok
<ratman> graabrlo en un cd y arrancas con el
<ratman> yo estoy buscando a ver si veo algo
<invitado_web> dale gracias
<invitado_web> f@f-HP-1000-Notebook-PC:~$ xinput list ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ SIGMACHIP Usb Mouse                     	id=13	[slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳ Power B
<invitado_web> eso me aparece cuando pongo en la terminal xinput list
<invitado_web> se ve que no reconoce el touchpad no?
<ratman> yep
<ratman> eso parece
<ratman> lo ue no estoy encontrando mucha info
<ratman> por lo menos en o que estoy buscando
<invitado_web> tenés idea como agregar lineas a un archivo?
<invitado_web> en una página dice de agregar al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<invitado_web> Section "InputClass" Identifier "touchpad catchall" Driver "synaptics" MatchIsTouchpad "on" Option "TapButton1" "1" Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1" EndSection
<ratman> sip
<ratman> bueno primero recuerda siempre respaldar los archivos que modifiques
<ratman> por si no funciona puedes retornar a la version previa
<ratman> te pongo como puedes guardar una copia primero
<ratman> sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.old
<ratman> eso desde un terminal
<ratman> te pedira la contraceña
<ratman> bueno para editarlo sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<ratman> si pasara que o inicia te digo como retornar al respaldo
<ratman> si te aparece una pantalla negra con solicitado usuario
<ratman> pones tu usuario y luego tu contraseña
<ratman> despues haces sudo cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.old /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<ratman> y reinicias con reboot
<ratman> con eso todo quedaria como esta
<ratman> espero haberlo dicho de forma clara
<invitado_web> dale, lo intento y veo, gracias
<ratman> recuerda lo del backup
<ratman> y como recuperar
<ratman> es algo bueno de hacer
<invitado_web> ya reinicié y nada
<ratman> :(
<invitado_web> entré en la página de synaptics para ver si puedo bajar un driver. Gracias por la ayuda, no te molesto más. Que pases bien, saludos desde uruguay.
<ratman> invitado_web,
<ratman> tas
<ratman> invitado_web saludos tambien desde urugauy
<ratman> bueno ta mañana
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-25
<invitado_web> buenas noches comunidad.
<invitado_web> estoy con problemas con mi ubuntu 14.04,
<invitado_web> en estos momentos estoy en modo invitado en ubuntu porque no puedo ingresar en usuario, coloco la contraseña y no entra, dias atras se colgaba y no abria
<invitado_web> habría
<invitado_web> hay forma que pueda solucionar el problema desde sesion de invitado? como root?
<invitado_web> buenas noches
<Dyrk> hola
<nicknamer> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-27
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> tengo un problema, instale ubuntu en una pc con windows 8 ahora en el grub me aparece ubuntu y windows vista
<invitado_web> he leido  y parece ser ue la forma de recuperar mi grub para ingresar a windows 8 es crear una particion efi
<invitado_web> mi pregunta es con que herramienta y como puedo crear esta particion
#ubuntu-ar 2014-06-28
<invitado_web> acabo de conocer este espacio, me es imposible conectar mi minidv a través de firewire a ubuntu 12.4. probé todo lo que encontré en internet pero no resultó, alguna ayuda?
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2020-06-22
<tomas> hola qué tal? hay alguien?
<Guest34564> busco recomendaciones de adaptadores bluetooth que funcionen con Linux
<Guest34564> alguna data?
<Guest34564> en otro chat me recomiendan uno que no se consigue acá
<Guest34564> (acá en rgentina, digo)
